# Lake guntersville,info



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im getting ready to start planning my first trip to guntersville,and looking for some insight on some good water front place to stay that is with in reason,im wanting to stay down around the southern end,dont matter what side of the lake,plan is for around september the 10th or the fallowing week,so if you have ant info on were to stay,and where and what baits work good for the bass fishing,wouild be helpful,looking forward to a long awaited fishing trip with wife,thanks for any help you can offer,markfish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

do a search using guntersville. there is one guy here that goes religiously and then there is pigsticker whom has recently disapeered :bulgy-eyes:

he musta sank the tank?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok thanks i have done some looking around but not set were to stay just yet need more info thanks markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

what know one on this form never been to this lake,come on little insight wouild be nice


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

markfish said:


> what know one on this form never been to this lake,come on little insight wouild be nice


Wish I had been. The guys I travel with refuse to go any further than a 10 hour drive. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I stay at the state park you can rent lake front cabins fairly reasonable.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks ill check that out must be around the southend in guntersville, its a good start,thanks markfish


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a lot of big tournaments that go out of the state park and the cabins are close to the ramp and the fishing is really good in that area. This time of the year look for of shore shell beds I would use a big jig 3/4 ounce to find them and when you do 5 pounders are average or if the weeds and frogs are more your thing you can shoot across the lake and do that i just don't come up with the quality I do off shore.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well thanks again for the help that kind of info can go a long ways,im so ready to put some frogs to work for sure, heck i will take 5 pounders all day long,im pretty good with jigs too.and try my A-rig to,thanks again markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Mark. I was down there this Spring. Loved the place I stayed. It was a little trailer that had 4 beds and couch full kitchen. Great place resonablly priced. Not sure how many people your going with. But I can get you that phone number to him if you want.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mark here is a place with great reports

http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/reports/

http://www.creekstonelodge.com/

This place was highly reccomended to us but we got the trailer close to this.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the help,i will check it out but im takeing the wife and the dog so im thinking a cabim in the state park in guntersville,or the pole cat,im going to call ya need to place a order,thanks markfish


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Polecat place was nice but too far from prime fishing. Everyday we'd take a 25 mile trip north to south sauty creek area. It took an hour in a 16' Lowe with a 50horse. The south end is not renowned for its fishing. I liked the south sauty campground. They have 4 motel rooms in a one bldg strip. Its not plush but cheap and right on top of prime fishing.

Ill tell u what if u stick with just 3 lures you'll do fine. 1/2-3/4 oz Rattletraps they like those purple/pink kinda hues there. Just burn it back on a splash count nipping the tops of the over abundant grass and when u get caught up rip it out and hold on because that's when most hits happen. Take the biggest spinnerbaits u got 3/4-1oz. Lastly they love the lizard! BIG LIZARDS on a dropshot rig only 6" off bottom. The lizard produced 60% of our fish but i was only there in April a couple times so it might have a lot to do with them being pre spawn then. So if they're not killing the lizard it try other plastics. Its so weedy there ur kinda forced to fish weedless a lot. 

As mentioned i always go in April. My strategy was to look for where the channel came closest to shore and circle those. Id position boat in 8' of water and cast up to 2' towards shore. Its 90' within a long cast behind u but its mostly dead water. If ur covering the flats and just where they drop into the deep channel ur covering a lot. The fish sit offshore all day and move up onto the flats to feed periodically. They use them like road maps. 

Remember this, if u catch a couple don't be so quick to move. Down there u can pull 30 keepers off of 1 stump if ur good and they're there.

I only went twice and first year was a disaster because it was in the 20's at night. Second year was great. I got a 5.75lber and more 3-4lbers than i can remember. I also had a hit so hard dragging the lizard it literally yanked my own big arm over my own bigger head! Surprised i didn't lose the rod. 

Also don't go down there using a med action spinning rod with 8lb mono. As this oldman from eastern Ky told me when he saw me get broke off using it the first day and"Son ur out here hunting elephants with a switch."lol.

Good luck and read my old post about my trip for more details bud.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the help there pigsticker, form the checking around iv done the top water shouid be hot there,and im not shy to traps got lots of them,im taking the wife and my dog so there are only so mant places to book that takes dogs,but im going to look aroud a bit more today and then book a place and hope all works out fine, they just had a sproo frog tournament there and it took over 23lbs, to win it,so im looking foward to a few big girls smashing my top water action,but i will fish many patterns till i get them in the zone,but thanks again for the help markfish


----------

